
Rebrand America - caiobegotti
http://mgmtdesign.com/flags/
======
core-questions
Most of these are absolutely terrible, or are political commentary in image
form. None of them look like something people would want to wave to represent
themselves and their nation.

As a non-American, absolutely none of these convey any sense of Americanism to
them at all.

Typical of modern art: all of it looks like it could have been created in MS
Paint in ten seconds by a high-school student.

